# Halquist thin stone



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I found a very detailed image for tyvek and any stucco product.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

This one also sums up tyvek and masonry working well together.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Manufacturer does say Type one vapor barrier over wood, tar paper OR Tyvek. Not that I agree with it.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Not weighing in,just asking a question. Is there not a wrap made specifically for stucco called stucco wrap or some such name ?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here it is, it is made by tyvek



http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Weathe...tuccowrap.html?src=gg_bi-tyvek_us_stucco-wrap


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

There was an earlier thread about stucco wrap. It still needs to be the 2nd of 2 layers and then it only acts....OK. A rain screen is the best system but the last time I priced one out it added $2/sqft to the price. Around here the market for thin stone is very competitive because anyone with any kind of trowel skills, tile setters, even tapers and reno guys will take it on. You can always tel their work cause they have no concept of bonding rules even though they aren't necessary for the work, but they will charge 50%-66% of what I would charge, tack on another $2/sqft and I couldn't compete....not that I really want to. Unfortunately homeowners often think that it will be cheaper to do thinstone because you just stick it on????? Not for me it isn't 2 or or 3 extra steps and you're a nervous wreck all night wondering if the stone slipped or fell of while you were away.

I absolutely HATE the stuff. But the market is getting bigger every week


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas, is this the rain screen you mentioned ?


http://www.cosella-dorken.com/bvf-ca-en/products/rainscreen/products/dry.php


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Something similar. The quarry I bought the stone for that fireplace I did had a rep come put with brochures etc..this winter. Told me they could cut any stone they sold into thin stone and showed me the rainscreen. $2 sqft ain't nothing. When i looked at it I was thinking it may add $0.50/sqft, but he laughed at me. The only time I've used it was with "fusionstone" http://www.fusionstone.ca/ ( don't look at me I feel dirty). looked like a really good product (the rainscreen that is)


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Taken directly from Halquist's own instruction on their website, and may I add this is the VERY MINIMUM for instalaltion



"Weather resistant Barrier/Water resistive Barrier (WrB)
When installing Halquist Thinstone veneer, in an exterior application
requiring a WRB, two separate layers of WRB shall be used. Each layer of
WRB should meet the requirementsfor Water Resistive Barrier (Grade D)
as defined by ICC Acceptance Criteria AC-38. Installation of the WRB
should follow instructions provided by specific manufacturer. When
installing Halquist Thinstone veneer in an interior application, a single
layer of WRB isrecommended."


http://www.halquiststone.com/downloads/HALQUIST_THINSTONEINSTALLATION.pdf


----------

